# ID Help Please...



## Smashtoad (Feb 16, 2009)

Could someone enlighten me on what this is? I got it with the Julies I used to cycle my tank. The guy said it was extremely hardy, and I currently have it just floating in a small tank, and it appears to be doing okay. I just kept it because I didn't want to pitch it, ya know?

I thought I might attempt to use it in my tank...but wanted to get the lowdown on it first. It appears pretty lanky, but might be useful, as I am going all epiphytic. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It's a _Najas_ species. Perhaps _N. guadalupensis_ (tough to say for certain, but it's a good bet). It's not epiphytic, but just a regular stem plant, albeit one that tends to fragment and float more than most.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

It is in the genus, _Najas_, probably _Najas guadalupensis_


----------

